# Carrying in pocket



## ks23321 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a S&W Model 36, but it is NOT the snub nose. I was wondering if that is a safe, and ok gun to carry in a front pocket with a pocket holster? I wasnt sure of the safety since its a revolver. If it isnt a good gun to carry in your pocket, what is a very affordable, reliable small pocket gun to carry, i was looking at the semi-autos.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

It is only unsafe to pocket-carry a revolver if the user is unsafe.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ks23321 said:


> I have a S&W Model 36, but it is NOT the snub nose. I was wondering if that is a safe, and ok gun to carry in a front pocket with a pocket holster? I wasnt sure of the safety since its a revolver. If it isnt a good gun to carry in your pocket, what is a very affordable, reliable small pocket gun to carry, i was looking at the semi-autos.


yes a pocket is a fine place to carry a double action revolver with the hammer down.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> yes a pocket is a fine place to carry a double action revolver with the hammer down.


Totally agree if there is nothing else in the pocket and the gun is carried in a good pocket holster that keeps it in position and prevents it from "printing"


----------



## ks23321 (Nov 1, 2011)

Alright ive seen this word before, but im sorta new to the handgun thing. What do you mean by "Printing"??????


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ks23321 said:


> Alright ive seen this word before, but im sorta new to the handgun thing. What do you mean by "Printing"??????


printing is where the shape of the gun shows thru the clothing.... making it obvious that you are carrying.


----------



## KoneKiller (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a friend that would keep his in his pocket. Didnt know until one day he was helping me work on my car. I hear a 'hold this for me' come from under the front end. Out comes his nice lil snub nose revolver...


----------



## ks23321 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah thats what i figured printing was but i was just making sure. And the S&W i was thinkng about carrying is the 3 inch model 36, i just felt like maybe that would be too big in my pocket...i guess its just trial and error as far as how it feels to me, but what are your opinions on that???


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Never tried it with a 3 inch but I have pocket carried a 2 1/2 or 1 7/8 inch for years in right front pocket holster in some form or another. Never had a problem carrying that way. Although for easier draw I have go to hammerless or shrouded hammer pistols. A S&W 442 or 642 are a good choice.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

Printing means carrying something in the pocket and being able to see the outline of it and tell what it is. Carrying it inside a leather or thick fabric holster makes it look flat with no outline of what it is.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ks23321 said:


> I have a S&W Model 36, but it is NOT the snub nose. I was wondering if that is a safe, and ok gun to carry in a front pocket with a pocket holster? I wasnt sure of the safety since its a revolver. If it isnt a good gun to carry in your pocket, what is a very affordable, reliable small pocket gun to carry, i was looking at the semi-autos.


Oh buddy, there are a lot of choices out there now. I like my Kel Tec P3AT and my Ruger LCP. Those are the only two "pocket" autos that I have.


----------



## ks23321 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah the ruger lcp and the keltec 380 is what i was actually looking to buy, but earlier tonight my buddy at work offered to sell his handgun to me and I was wondering if anyone had any feedback about it. Its a Bersa 380 in great condition, he offered to sell it for 150 bucks, only around 70 rounds fired through it


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

Bersa is a "so so" gun. For a defense/protection .380. I think I would stick with the better known and higher quality names. For that type of gun Ruger, Kel-Tec, Kahr or, what I think is the top of the line, the Sig P380. The Smith & Wesson is good but I don'tcare for the way the built in laser activates. I know I'll get those who disagree, but that's my opinion. Personally, I'll stay with my ParaOrd PDA .45


----------

